

Man wins world record for pi calculation - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/01/21/3118521.htm

======
pascal_cuoq
Apparently speaking of pi's digits, article says: "pi, which is believed to go
on forever ..."

Yes, there is a strong and widespread belief that pi and all other irrational
numbers go on forever.

